# i'm confused



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi all. 

I currently a student studying fashion and textiles in Scotland UK. I wasn't going to go to Uni and just start a full-tim job in HR... 

I'm not sure what would be better for me to do... either build up experience with a company or go ahead and try and get a degree.... I really want to go and live in New York so much it would be my dream come true...

please help... all the info on the web confuses me :eek


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you thought about maybe doing fashion school in the US? One thing about the US is that lots of jobs "require" university degrees these days. Or at least they say they require a degree when they post job openings.

If you got your degree in the US, you'd have the opportunity to look for work in your field at the end of your degree. Could be the first step toward getting a green card, if that's what your goal is.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for that Bev... 

I'm only looking into this at the moment... i'm not hopng to leave for a few years as i like to save.. could i do that then go and study or do you ahve to be a student when you apply? vicki


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can apply to a university at any time in your life. If you want to save until you are in your fifties, you can start then. A famous singer, Pearl Bailey, stopped singing and went to Georgetown University. She was in her middle fifties when she graduated.

Your student visa is based on your becoming a student, not on your status at the time you apply.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To apply for a student visa, you only need to have been accepted at some US school (usually a university). They then "petition" so that your visa application can be matched up with a "sponsor."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

so if went to uni in the UK would i have less of chance of moving to the US? 

thank you for your replies...

vicki


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Vicky!

Im just curious but how old are you and why are u badly wanting to move to New York? I'm like you I wouldn't mind living in the US as been there a few times and enjoyed it but wouldnt know the first thing to do. Ive already got my degree from uni in the UK and now considering where my future lies.

I've thought about studying another course in the US but its still early days. But I believe if I did a masters or a 1 year program I think i'd have more of a chance of findin a job in the US. Is this the case?


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am 19 but as i said previously this is only a dream at the moment... I just really love it there i'm visiting next year. I want a good future and would like to live there for a while at the very least. Also there aren't many fashion based companies in Scotland... it's really just a mixture of things really... what sort of 1 year program do you mean at uni or with an employer?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not too sure but its something i've thought about but nothing has been confirmed yet. I've currently working at the hospital as a patient admin support assistant but this is only temporary. I should be finishing end of June time and then Im not sure what to do next. I'm interested in working in the Business/Computing field. Banking/marketing/admin is something i would be interested in. Anyway why move to the NYC when u have London, another big fashion city?

As for the UK I cannot stress enough that its getting really bad with the crime and everything being so expensive inc houses, mortgages, council tax etc. So moving to another country is something I would definitely consider as wouldn't mind experiencing a new culture and new life.


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

If i was going to move i'd rather do the whole shabang and go over the pond... thanks though... letme know how you get on


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Vicki,
If you went to uni in the UK, you'd probably do better to get a few years' experience under your belt before trying to find a job in the US. US employers have trouble judging academic equivalents, but do better when it comes to evaluating on-the-job experience.

If you did a degree in the US, it would be somewhat easier to get a job fresh out of school in the US, just because the employers would "understand" what your degree meant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

One advantage to getting a degree in the US is that there is a one-year visa that is available if you find work in the field you studied. It's regarded as a sort of internship.


----------



## kbeck (Mar 30, 2008)

i don't know the field very well but most american employers want a degree on your resume unless you have enough experience to back it up. In that industry you could get your foot in the door and it wouldn't matter though. Call some places and see if they would hire you for an internship without any experience


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

so i got my degree in the uk, i could apply for an internship in the US.... i have been looking for some kind of placement for next summer... with not much luck... any top tips or sites i could visit.... thanks for your replys... don't feel so lost and alone!!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've met people who have gotten internships in the US. The one-year visa after a degree is available only if you get your degree in the US.


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

synthia said:


> I've met people who have gotten internships in the US. The one-year visa after a degree is available only if you get your degree in the US.




So even if i get my degree in the UK i can still get an internship in the US to gain experience??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you try for an internship in the US, you're looking at a J visa, for which you need a sponsoring organization. The best way to find one of those is to inquire through your university - CIEE is one of the best known exchange programs, but there are others.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vicki123 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks so much i'll be sure to look in to it.... thanks again bev and everyone else!!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

vicki123 said:


> hi all.
> 
> I currently a student studying fashion and textiles in Scotland UK. I wasn't going to go to Uni and just start a full-tim job in HR...
> 
> ...


Hi Vicki,

Why not try studying online at the same time as working. There is a lot of work involved, but you could get your degree this way and without having to wait? I studied my degree as a mature student and would have loved the opportunity to study at a much younger age and online.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

One thing to add to what Bev said Vicki; is that though I don't know how well they work...a lot of times...whether it is the fashion industry, computers, business or another field; here in the US the colleges at least SAY they will help you find work at the end of your study time...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Most colleges offer job placement assistance. Job fairs, how-to clinics ... The reputation of a school, your own reputation in your field are part of finding the perfect job. 
The days of employers swarming a campus to hire graduates are over. You have to bring more to the table then just a degree.


----------

